

Why Google should leave Europe - psbp
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2859176/why-google-should-leave-europe.html

======
PuffinBlue
This article seems to jump to some wild conclusions and equates the right to
be forgotten with widespread censorship of history a la what happened with
Google's foray into China. And all this due to a European plot to attack and
degrade US internet companies.

The article reads as a Fox News style opinionated fear piece, devoid of
meaningful sources for any of the main claims and cherry picking data in order
to fit a particular view point and scare others into agreement.

That said, the Spanish decision is idiotic and has it's roots in corruption
and greed. It seems those two commodities are in ample supply on both sides of
the pond.

